# Morning wade



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Had to be at work at 9am so I was limited on time. Walked my daughter to the bus stop at 6:45am and headed to Seabrook for a quick wade. Met a fellow 2cooler, Marty the Valley Boy, and on our 1st cast, we had double hook-ups. Fished for another hour and was out of the water heading to work at 8:55am. Final tally was 4 flounder on live finger mullet. Love working by the water.


----------

